# Doc put me on Lexapro, does it help IBS-D?



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey everyone,Yesterday I was switched from the "useless" Buspar to a low dose of Lexapro. Doc says it works great for anxiety and in turn should help my IBS(which is anxiety driven). Has alot of people had success with this medication? thanks


----------



## Zanne (Nov 22, 2004)

Well, I'll agree with the useless "Buspar" part. I've been on Lexpro for the last two years at various amounts. Currently 30mg a day. I have IBS-C. I wouldn't say the Lexapro helped the IBS, but is didn't make it worse either. The combo of the Lexapro and therapy have helped my depression and anxiety. Making it easier to cope with life. In turn that does make it easier to cope with my IBS. IBS is chronic and there is no magic pill. So, definately reach out for help, anywhere you can get it.Hang in there!







Zanne


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Just goes to show how things vary from person to person. Buspar worked really weel for my IBS, but I don't have anxiety issues.It is why we have a whole bunch of drugs in a single class. Depending on which versions of which genes you got a drug that works great for one person may do nothing for someone else.I hope the switch in meds works for you. It can be frustrating to work through the process of finding the right "peg" to fit in the "holes" that your body has.K.


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Yeah, I suffer from IBS-D and firmly believe that anxiety plays a huge role in my D problems, i've only developed the anxiety over the past yr(new job, loss of a parent and other stuff), I'm basically hoping that Lexapro will help me and calm me down which in turn will decrease my anxiety and IBS! I need something to take until Cilansetron comes out!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I am IBS-C and have been on lexapro since last August. I can't say it's helped with my C since I'm on Zelnorm which is like a magic pill. But I will say it has helped alot with anxiety and can sleep through the night for the 1st time in years.


----------



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

Sage,If you're curious, do a search on Lexapro in the archives. I do remember that a number of IBS-D people have done really well with it. Some have even claimed that it brought their IBS into complete remission, though those reactions probably aren't typical. For my part, I've stopped taking Remeron because it was giving me panic attacks, nightmares, and I was rapidly gaining weight, which is too bad because it did help my IBS symptoms.







I'm seeing my doctor tomorrow and am unsure what to try. I may go back on doxepin or Elavil (full antidepressant doses), since I liked both of those drugs and trust them (some side-effects and no dramatic improvements in IBS symptoms notwithstanding.) But at the same time I'm not sure I feel like going through the blood tests and electrocardiograms (because of the risk of serious cardiac problems) again, and wonder if maybe I shouldn't give a newer, safer drug a try.


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks for the tips JJOHNSON, everytime I suggest a type of med my doc is very conservative on putting me on it, like Xanax- she said it was highly addictive, Remeron- she said it would really sedate me and needed to put me on higher doses so it wouldn't sedate me as much! I can't wait for cilansetron to come out so I don't have to juggle all these side effects and other things that come with anti anxiety drugs!


----------



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

Sage,How was the first day on Lexapro? I know its far too early to feel the beneficial effects, but if you're not having much nausea or more D than usual, that is a good sign. I've considered trying it as well but I didn't have the greatest reaction to Paxil (two weeks of unbearable nausea before I quit so I gave the drug more than a fair try) so I'm a little bit hesitant about taking another SSRI. At this point I've sort of given up hope of getting great relief from an antidepressant for my IBS symptoms, so I might just settle on a decent stopgap for a few months, like Elavil (75mg), which worked okay but nothing spectacular.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I've tried just about all the SSRIs and lexapro is the only one I've tolerated.


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks for the post jjohnson, I took Immodium this morning before my office meeting so it's tough to gage how my first day on Lexapro really went. I hope it works out well because my doc is apprehensive about prescribing me Xanax so it's all I have until Cilansetron gets approved hopefully soon! I'll keep you posted, I'm only on 5 mg or half a pill a day to reduce side effects. I'm still on ativan too which works great for my sleep problems, I'll keep you posted


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Second full day on Lexapro, haven't noticed any bad side effects and feel completely normal! I took immodium yesterday so I'm still bound up! I'll keep everyone up to date!


----------



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

Sage,Glad to hear you're doing well. The overwhelming majority of people who take these types of drugs who develop side-effects experience them immediately, if at all, so you're definitely tolerating the drug well. I had a good visit with my psychiatrist yesterday. I am now taking Anafranil (clomipramine), one of the lesser used tricyclics that is good for anxiety and particularly obsessive thinking. He also gave me Seroquel, an antipsychotic that is catching on as an off-label treatment for anxiety among specialists, though maybe not general practitioners yet. I was also surprised that my psychiatrist has read up on some of the recent literature on IBS, all of which suggests that it is a real condition, not just all in our heads. Many top researchers have made this point time and again, but it did feel nice to have a doctor actually say this to me face to face.


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks jjohnson! Definately not in our heads! It's funny how I think back to only 3 yrs ago when my stomach felt alot better and all I can hope is to someday return to that level of enjoying life more and not having to worry about having an upset stomach! Hopefully for all us sufferers that whatever were taking will comfort us till Cilansetron gets approved(hopefully). I'm sick of always getting that upset stomach and then worrying about when I'll have to run to the toilet. I'm on day 3 of Lexapro now(no side effects at all, I took 3 immodium the other day so I'm still alittle blocked up). I heard it takes about 2 weeks for these types of meds to hit your system and you to start to notice the difference anyway! Everyone keep your heads up and pray that April 1st is a good day!


----------

